# Starting Cymbalta today!



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I've had the medication since last Thursday, but due to my sister's surgery and keeping my 1 year old neice this weekend, I have held off changing from Effexor, so today is the big day. I turn 55 today, so I'm hoping and praying this is my chance to have a better life by being more pain free. I've had the blues for so long, I pray I get my mental state back in check, too. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I hope it works for you. I'm hoping to try it next week as my celexa isn't working. Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll be glad to!


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Rowe2 said:


> I'll be glad to!


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

HiI have ben on Cymbalta for several years and it has helped me a lot Its been the best for me so I hope it workds for youI used to be a regulsr on tyhis site but have been gone a long timeI ma finally returningKaren


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Welcome back, Karen! Don't be a stranger anymore







How has the Cymbalta helped you? I know we are all different, but I would love to hear your story.


----------

